# BFP: progynova and cyclogest after FET



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

i hope I am posting in the right place  

I finally had our first BFP after FET and I am now 6weeks today. I am taking 8mg progynova and 800 cyclogest daily and have been since ET. I have only had minimal sypmtoms and these seems to have gone now. I wanted to know, If there was a problem with the pregnancy (sorry to be negative, I am just so scared) would these drugs mask a miscarrage?

Thanks for your help
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi wright,

Congrats on BFP   Try not to stress too much or read everything into symptoms or lack thereof (it just drives you    )

The drugs are there to support your own bodies hormone production during early stages of pregnancy (due to them being zapped with the drugs used in the assissted cycle). In theory they could support a failing embryo for longer than would happen naturally but this is unlikely to happen for weeks on end. At some point the body would start to miscarry naturally. Missed miscarriages with no sign of problems tend to happen a few weeks further on once the foetus is more established. In the very early weeks it is more common to get spotting (but everyone is different so you can't always say for sure)

Try to remember that not everyone has symptoms  I had none in my 2ww and very few in the early weeks too and didn't really feel pregnant until I was getting kicked silly by bump. Try and keep     it's only a few days until scan and got  for a lovely flickering heartbeat.

Maz x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Maz  

not long to wait now until scan tomorrow. 
xx


----------

